

Bento Boxes Win Lunch Fans - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/09/dining/09bento.html

======
frossie
Is this on HN for the sole reason to make the rest of us feel bad about not
taking the time to make animal-shaped foodstuff for our kids?

(PS: I have a couple of the "Laptop lunches" boxes - they are okay but a tad
overpriced IMHO).

